# Lakeshore Vs Mike Thompson



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Marci has giving me a really great deal on the new 301BQ and I'm pretty sure we'll be heading out there toward the middle of June.

Who is close? Any good place for an impromptu Rally around Lakeshore?

Nathan said something about having a bunch of Outbackers help with the PDI...I'd love that!!

5-5-09 Update ---- Got a call from Jeff Cottrell of Mike Thompson RV (S. Cal) and they are working the numbers to earn my business now.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

figures, middle of june we are headed to topsail, after the pdi why dont u follow us to topsail, then yosemite then sequoia, san fran then i'm meeting this guy who likes jack at gifford pinocet, etc. in al seriousness, would love to meet u there but it looks like we will be on the road in mid june. Good Luck.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

It's not exactly "around Lakeshore" but it just so happens that there IS a Rally in Gettysburg, PA the second weekend of June. Maybe you could pick 'er up before that and join us all a bit South of there. Wolfwood will be there for a week ....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> It's not exactly "around Lakeshore" but it just so happens that there IS a Rally in Gettysburg, PA the second weekend of June. Maybe you could pick 'er up before that and join us all a bit South of there. Wolfwood will be there for a week ....


Darn...no can do. Kids are not out of school until June 12th.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

There are several campgrounds in the Muskegon area. I haven't stayed at any of them myself, but I've heard good things about the state parks (Muskegon State Park and P.J. Hoffmaster State Park). More info to be found here: Clicky thingy for Google search Clicky thingy for RV Park Reviews Clicky thingy for State Parks map

If you name a date and a place, I'm sure the Outbackers will come to share some Michigan hospitality.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> It's not exactly "around Lakeshore" but it just so happens that there IS a Rally in Gettysburg, PA the second weekend of June. Maybe you could pick 'er up before that and join us all a bit South of there. Wolfwood will be there for a week ....


Darn...no can do. Kids are not out of school until June 12th.
[/quote]

I am sure they would not mind leaving school a couple of days early...........It would be Awesome to have you Show up at the Gettysburg Rally.............besides you won't be that far, relative to the rest of your trip.

Kids Can get out to go do History Tour of Gettysburg...........you can't go wrong with this one


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

clarkely said:


> It's not exactly "around Lakeshore" but it just so happens that there IS a Rally in Gettysburg, PA the second weekend of June. Maybe you could pick 'er up before that and join us all a bit South of there. Wolfwood will be there for a week ....


Darn...no can do. Kids are not out of school until June 12th.
[/quote]

I am sure they would not mind leaving school a couple of days early...........It would be Awesome to have you Show up at the Gettysburg Rally.............besides you won't be that far, relative to the rest of your trip.

Kids Can get out to go do History Tour of Gettysburg...........you can't go wrong with this one









[/quote]

Kids would be fine with that....but DW is a teacher (2nd grade) and the school district isn't so fond of teachers leaving early.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> It's not exactly "around Lakeshore" but it just so happens that there IS a Rally in Gettysburg, PA the second weekend of June. Maybe you could pick 'er up before that and join us all a bit South of there. Wolfwood will be there for a week ....


Darn...no can do. Kids are not out of school until June 12th.
[/quote]

I am sure they would not mind leaving school a couple of days early...........It would be Awesome to have you Show up at the Gettysburg Rally.............besides you won't be that far, relative to the rest of your trip.

Kids Can get out to go do History Tour of Gettysburg...........you can't go wrong with this one









[/quote]

Kids would be fine with that....but DW is a teacher (2nd grade) and the school district isn't so fond of teachers leaving early.








[/quote]

PHL & BWI are both cheap airport's for her to fly into, they are about 90 minutes away (got any unused airline miles to use up) Pittsburgh is a little further.............easy trip one way for the wife.........nice father son bonding Road Trip...........again........you can't go wrong







plus there has to be some kind of prize or free happy hour drinks for the furthest traveler..............wait ..technically that would be from lake shore...............hmmmmmm would need a ruling over several cold ones to figure that one out (Insert Beer Chug Icon Here).


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

And its cheap airfare..only a little over a hundred bucks.....only another 30 or so to fly into Harrisburg..........You are only a hop skip and a jump from Gettysburg........Very Doable...........


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You guys are very kind...but 2500 miles without my DW as co-pilot and kid controller is a bit too much for me to even think of.

We are thinking of driving quickly on the way out and then hitting some sites on the way back home with the new Outback.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Not to hijack but ain't Marci great







Tell her hi from collinsfam_TX!

-CC


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Just an aside here, Jim. Gettysburg was a marvelous experience and if you are not far I would certainly encourage you to consider it as a destination. We totally enjoyed our stay there and would return in a heartbeat. An awesome history lesson for the kids, trust me. Jodi


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jnk36jnk said:


> Just an aside here, Jim. Gettysburg was a marvelous experience and if you are not far I would certainly encourage you to consider it as a destination. We totally enjoyed our stay there and would return in a heartbeat. An awesome history lesson for the kids, trust me. Jodi


So many great places to see....so little time.

Wish I had my 10 weeks sabbatical this summer...would make getting the trailer a LOT easier and we'd be able to do more adventures.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm in if it is before we leave on vacation (I think we head out the 25th....but have to check for sure....).








With all of the planning and prep involved, we probably wouldn't be able to drag the trailer along, but it's a fine day trip for us. Let us know your plans when they get finalized!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Marci has giving me a really great deal on the new 301BQ and I'm pretty sure we'll be heading out there toward the middle of June.
> 
> Who is close? Any good place for an impromptu Rally around Lakeshore?
> 
> Nathan said something about having a bunch of Outbackers help with the PDI...I'd love that!!










Congrats on getting the good deal and I hope everything works out well









Ed


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Well then.......maybe you should wait until August and hit the Cedar Point Rally...........I would love to go to that one......but unfortunately...............we cannot make it there.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Absolutely interested!! Keep us posted on the dates. What weekend do you think you might be here? We are already planning a trip to the Lk MI coast (Ludington) for the 19th. We could alter the location if needed.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'll keep everyone posted....

...just need to sell my Outback first.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ...just need to sell my Outback first.


Don't let a minor detail like that stop you from being the first to take delivery of the new model................


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

clarkely said:


> ...just need to sell my Outback first.


Don't let a minor detail like that stop you from being the first to take delivery of the new model................
[/quote]
_*EXACTLY!!!!*_


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> ...just need to sell my Outback first.


Don't let a minor detail like that stop you from being the first to take delivery of the new model................
[/quote]
_*EXACTLY!!!!*_
[/quote]

Sure...

..don't let me stop all of you from creating a "Lets All Fund OC's New Outback" fund either...


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ...just need to sell my Outback first.


Don't let a minor detail like that stop you from being the first to take delivery of the new model................
[/quote]
_*EXACTLY!!!!*_
[/quote]

Sure...

..don't let me stop all of you from creating a "Lets All Fund OC's New Outback" fund either...








[/quote]

Use all that stimulus money


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

clarkely said:


> ...just need to sell my Outback first.


Don't let a minor detail like that stop you from being the first to take delivery of the new model................
[/quote]
_*EXACTLY!!!!*_
[/quote]

Sure...

..don't let me stop all of you from creating a "Lets All Fund OC's New Outback" fund either...








[/quote]

Use all that stimulus money








[/quote]

*EXACTLY*









COME ON, OC. That's what you're hired to do ... see a problem ... identify solutions....







I know...sometimes it's just so hard to see it in our own lives and step back


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

clarkely said:


> ...just need to sell my Outback first.


Don't let a minor detail like that stop you from being the first to take delivery of the new model................
[/quote]
_*EXACTLY!!!!*_
[/quote]

Sure...

..don't let me stop all of you from creating a "Lets All Fund OC's New Outback" fund either...








[/quote]

Use all that stimulus money








[/quote]

What stimulus money? My check must be lost in the mail.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

5-5-09 Update ----

Got a call from Jeff Cottrell of Mike Thompson RV (S. Cal) and they are working the numbers to earn my business now.

Stay tuned folks...


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> 5-5-09 Update ----
> 
> Got a call from Jeff Cottrell of Mike Thompson RV (S. Cal) and they are working the numbers to earn my business now.
> 
> Stay tuned folks...


I bought my Outback from Jeff. Good guy...

Also, one of the managers, Cory, has been very helpful in supplying raffle items for the So Cal Outbacker rallies Skippershe has organized.

Good Luck.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> 5-5-09 Update ----
> 
> Got a call from Jeff Cottrell of Mike Thompson RV (S. Cal) and they are working the numbers to earn my business now.
> 
> Stay tuned folks...


Do you really expect us to buy this? A simple declination of the invite to Gettysburg would do


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

i might have an extra spot at toulmene meadow during the fourth of july in yosemite, the family we are supposed to be there with may back out,


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> 5-5-09 Update ----
> 
> Got a call from Jeff Cottrell of Mike Thompson RV (S. Cal) and they are working the numbers to earn my business now.
> 
> Stay tuned folks...


Do you really expect us to buy this? A simple declination of the invite to Gettysburg would do








[/quote]

Hehehehehe....you're funny.

Still waiting to see if I drive East or South.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mike said:


> i might have an extra spot at toulmene meadow during the fourth of july in yosemite, the family we are supposed to be there with may back out,


Depending on what happens, I just might take you up on that offer. I'd like to get the new Outback home before the 4th, as we have a trip already planned.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> i might have an extra spot at toulmene meadow during the fourth of july in yosemite, the family we are supposed to be there with may back out,


Depending on what happens, I just might take you up on that offer. I'd like to get the new Outback home before the 4th, as we have a trip already planned.
[/quote]
Oh sure...you'll go to Yosemite but not Gettysburg?







Does the education of your precious children mean nothing? Must the history of this great country take a back seat? (yeah - okay - so it's closer and after school lets out and yada - yada - yada. Must you always take the shortest route ... the easy way out ??? Come on!!! You're the Great O/C .... surely you can make it ALL work! )









Best of luck in your searchings! Can't wait to see photos of the new TT!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> You're the Great O/C .... surely you can make it ALL work! )


East Coast..............................West Coast








​


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Apparently....you need to accompany those darling children to GETTYSBURG. PA is just a bit off center .....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm not going to be able to make a S.Cal rally this year...









Good luck with the comparison shopping!









By the way, sorry to those Easterner's, but I'd take Yosemite over Gettysburg...


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Nathan said:


> By the way, sorry to those Easterner's, but I'd take Yosemite over Gettysburg...


ERRRRrrrraaaaaa....................Shhhhhh...............but so would I


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

clarkely said:


> By the way, sorry to those Easterner's, but I'd take Yosemite over Gettysburg...


ERRRRrrrraaaaaa....................Shhhhhh...............but so would I








[/quote]
IN A HEARTBEAT!!!!!

(btw, Gettysburg may be east of many of you but IT IS *NOT* *IN* THE EAST!!!







.... nor do we all live in Boston....







)


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Mike Thompson's is hard to beat if they decide they really want the deal. They're a 3 store huge dealer in the So Cal area. I'll assume you're working with the Fountain Valley location. Anyway, can I come to the PDI ??!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Mike Thompson's is hard to beat if they decide they really want the deal. They're a 3 store huge dealer in the So Cal area. I'll assume you're working with the Fountain Valley location. Anyway, can I come to the PDI ??!!!


If Mike Thompson's wins...then please consider yourself invited to the PDI!!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Oregon_Camper said:


> If Mike Thompson's wins...then please consider yourself invited to the PDI!!!


YESSSSS !


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Prom pic, C/J?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Prom pic, C/J?


Don't we all have Prom pictures like that?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

California Jim said:


> If Mike Thompson's wins...then please consider yourself invited to the PDI!!!


YESSSSS !








[/quote]
VOTE FOR PEDRO !


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> If Mike Thompson's wins...then please consider yourself invited to the PDI!!!


YESSSSS !








[/quote]
VOTE FOR PEDRO !
[/quote]

Make sure the new OB has pegs and shocks!

Also dont forget to make "like an infinity number of boondoggle keychains".

I love to quote Napoleon (Dynamite.)

YES! Vote for Pedro - "He will make all your dreams come true"


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

FlashG said:


> [
> I love to quote Napoleon (Dynamite.)
> 
> YES! Vote for Pedro - "He will make all your dreams come true"


What am missing? I'm not following this?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> [
> I love to quote Napoleon (Dynamite.)
> 
> YES! Vote for Pedro - "He will make all your dreams come true"


What am missing? I'm not following this?








[/quote]


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ok...so this is a movie.









Just tossed it into the Netflix queue.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Good luck with Mike Thompsons, we bought ours at their Colton location. It took a bit of effort but they did come up with a good deal. I was originally going to the Sante Fe Springs location but I stopped at the one in Colton and they beat the other locations price by a few hundred $$. When I was shopping there was also an Outback dealer in the Sacramento area that had pretty good prices but it was much further for me to go to for about the same price. I can't remember their name but you might be able to search and find it.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

wolfwood said:


> Prom pic, C/J?


Well I was kind of a late, well, um, never bloomer


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

The Dealer's name is Happy Daze Rv in Sacramento. We did not buy ours their as we purchased ours as a previously owned OB.
When we were looking though, we did go there and they did would not budge on their price, so we left. Maybe things are different now that the economy..... well you know!

Good Luck


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

FlashG said:


> Make sure the new OB has pegs and shocks!


It's a SledgeHammer!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ok...so this is a movie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you rent Napoleon. Watch at least 15 minutes before giving up.

The wedding scene at the end is a HOOT!

Fact Turds:

The movie was a College project and later re-edited by MTV.

The movie was filmed in Preston, Idaho.

Napoleon was played by John Heder and is from my town - Salem Oregon.

John went on to star in other movies.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Make sure the new OB has pegs and shocks!


It's a SledgeHammer!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

I feel so left out of this conversation....and it hurts.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Make sure the new OB has pegs and shocks!


It's a SledgeHammer!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

I feel so left out of this conversation....and it hurts.








[/quote]
I'm sooooo glad to not be alone in this pain.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Make sure the new OB has pegs and shocks!


It's a SledgeHammer!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

I feel so left out of this conversation....and it hurts.








[/quote]
I'm sooooo glad to not be alone in this pain.
[/quote]

Ditto..er Triplitto...ME TOO!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Count me as well. I'm aware the movie exists, but that's where my knowledge ends....


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I noticed in another thread that you will be making the trip to Lakeshore RV. A 5000 mile trip to pick up a brand spankin new unit; that would be a great road trip. It sounds like you'll be driving through our neck of the woods. Are you still looking at mid June for the trip?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Make sure the new OB has pegs and shocks!


It's a SledgeHammer!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

I feel so left out of this conversation....and it hurts.








[/quote]
I'm sooooo glad to not be alone in this pain.
[/quote]

Talk about a hijack..................but at least it got OC off from answering all the questions about going or not to Gettysburg.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

H2oSprayer said:


> I noticed in another thread that you will be making the trip to Lakeshore RV. A 5000 mile trip to pick up a brand spankin new unit; that would be a great road trip. It sounds like you'll be driving through our neck of the woods. Are you still looking at mid June for the trip?


The dealer in S.Cal (Mike Thompson) couldn't come close to Lakeshore...so they are out.

I am now talking with Homan and Lakeshore. Each of them have orders into Keystone for the 301BQ and they expect them to arrive on the 4th / 5th of June.

I might do what CamperAndy did and just drive out there on my own. This way we would have the Outback home before the kids are out of school. I know the trip across the country would be fun with the kids, but we already have the summer lined up (football camp...camping...lacrose camp...camping...soccer camp...camping...etc)


----------

